# We are all just high.. basically!



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

I just came to a realization yesterday and also searched the internet on how people feel when they're high. And basically all of the things people experience while they are high is exactly what we're experiencing (off weed of course).

So why fear something that people are paying so much money on weed to feel what we're being scared of???
I understand that a lot of us got Dp from different experiences in life (weed along with a panic attack, child abuse, trauma etc.) but we're all kind of in the same boat together but eventually we're gonna have to jump off instead of being stuck and obsessing over these sensations and living in your head. Once I made the initiative today to stop fearing these feelings and tell myself "okay, basically I'm high right now and I'm gonna come down eventually" just like everyone who smokes does except ours is more of a slow, easy going process if you allow it to be. I do have to admit though, these visual symptoms are VERY annoying but that's just something I'm gonna have to manage until all of this is over with..

But really what I'm trying to say is don't fear this Dp crap!! Calling it a "disorder" upsets me a lot because none of us are mentally ill or crazy.. we're just FREAKIN HIGH!! lol and just think of this process as coming back down from the high and integrating yourself back into reality. Sense we are in this sensitive state of mind right now, I highly suggest you write things down (affirmations) and say them throughout the day. This will reprogram your mind and allow the positive self-talk to overlay all of the negativity and Dp/Dr stuff that you've spoken over yourself. These affirmations can be anything you want them to be like "I am free from fear". "I am free from anxiety". Remember, it's YOUR mind and you control it and tell it what to do. YOU control what you watch on t.v or listen to. And you've heard over and over again.. THESE FEELINGS CANNOT HURT US! So don't be afraid of it, we're all perfectly healthy, be patient and it will pass!!

God bless!


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Justin Bivins said:


> I just came to a realization yesterday and also searched the internet on how people feel when they're high. And basically all of the things people experience while they are high is exactly what we're experiencing (off weed of course).
> 
> So why fear something that people are paying so much money on weed to feel what we're being scared of???
> I understand that a lot of us got Dp from different experiences in life (weed along with a panic attack, child abuse, trauma etc.) but we're all kind of in the same boat together but eventually we're gonna have to jump off instead of being stuck and obsessing over these sensations and living in your head. Once I made the initiative today to stop fearing these feelings and tell myself "okay, basically I'm high right now and I'm gonna come down eventually" just like everyone who smokes does except ours is more of a slow, easy going process if you allow it to be. I do have to admit though, these visual symptoms are VERY annoying but that's just something I'm gonna have to manage until all of this is over with..
> ...


lame. next theory.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah&#8230;no.

High is usually enjoyed. High is usually paid for and sought after. I didn't take anything, I didn't smoke anything, and. I've been in treatment for over a decade, I'm not just going to "come down." I wouldn't call it a theory, more like a well intended but miss placed metaphor


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nah dude. Our brains are just fucked up the ass.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't feel high i feel depersonalized. Although there are some similarities. I'm not high. I don't feel good. I'm low.

How old are you Justin?


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

is feeling that everything is not real, you cannot recognize your friends and family, you cannot function well , you cannot be social, you cannot love or feel is enjoyable? you say we should enjoy that? not to mention the anxiety and the fear?

that is the most lame theory i ever heard in this blog..no offense


----------



## macy (Nov 8, 2011)

thats absolutely my theory too!.. dp/dr is a natural reaction in our body.. that has been proven already.. the one thing that people havent found out and probably never will is -> why do some people give so much attention to it and even more importantly why do some people are so freaking scared of it..

i guess its because some people have more fear of losing control or are more worried about them then others.. the kind of people that get this so called disorder are almost all of a specific group.. reflective, intellectual, they often have problems with anxiety etc. 
i grew up with a very very very loving mom.. i was in paradise really.. my mum would do anything for me and loved me.. i was always secured.. i guess thats also the reason why i was a bit shy in my early childhood.. scared of the outside world.. when i first got this feeling it made me realise that things can change.. that my life is not endless.. it was like waking up from this dream of living forever in a peaceful enviroment.. but someday everybody has to realise it.. accept it and go on with their life and basicially forget it again.. but knowing you accepted it..

have you ever heard what is one of the tricks in horror films to make people more scared? what is basically what the freaking horrifing movie paranormal activity is all about?.. the fear of something we dont know! the fear of not knowing what is going to happen..

people may ask -> ok if its a natural reaction in our body.. that can happen sometimes.. could be any reason really.. why does it stay with us?.. why doesnt it go away? is our brain chemistry fucked up?.. no its not.. i have experienced it many times already and had really hard times with dp/dr.. dont underestimate the power of imagination.. if something, especially a sensation, has made such an extreme impact on you and you just dont forget how you felt.. you will feel it again!.. if you would really say :"cmon everybody feels this someday in their life.. some people even enjoy it.. but most just dont care.. why do i make myself live in oblivion because of exactly the same thing?" you wouldnt feel like this anymore..

ive experienced 100% recovery.. absolutely 100% after feeling dp´ed for months.. and let me tell you something.. everything looks exactly the same without dp/dr.. the questioning in your mind and holding on the feeling of dp/dr makes it look different.. and most importantly, you just dont care anymore.. your mind is filled with other thoughts, even if you look at something.. that is reality.. 
i once read in a medical journal that people arent aware of their own existence.. their thoughts are constantly circling around something but not their existence..

Edit: All that im talking about and i guess justin bivins too.. is dp/dr because of the onset of it induced by a panic attack, drugs or any reasons like that.. if you get dissocative feelings because you have unresolved emotions (like childhood abuse etc.) it thinks its a completely different situation!..


----------



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

perdurabo said:


> is feeling that everything is not real, you cannot recognize your friends and family, you cannot function well , you cannot be social, you cannot love or feel is enjoyable? you say we should enjoy that? not to mention the anxiety and the fear?
> 
> that is the most lame theory i ever heard in this blog..no offense


None taken. There are some of you on this blog that obviously have just "given up" completely and I completely understand. A few months ago, I was right where some of you are. But my mom refused to let me sit around hopeless in my room. I WANTED my life back but just didn't know where to start. After going from medical facilities to get brain scans, talking to therapists, etc., I had to go back to the very first day I felt the DP/DR. Everything I felt then...not recognizing myself in the mirror, everyone and everything around me seeming unreal, feeling like I was watching my life play out in a movie...went away after I came down off my high. But several months later they gradually came back noticeably. This time, with no weed, alcohol, or trauma. And worse of all, they were accompanied with anxiety and fear!

Once we realized that this state I was in was basically induced by my sub-conscious mind protecting me through the "fight-or-flight" response, I realized I could train my sub-conscious to "know" that myself, my circumstances, my environment, all my fears, WERE SAFE! It was not easy to do. It has been very time consuming. And it didn't happen overnight. But IT HAS WORKED!! I am now able to not only ride in a car, but drive again...LONG DISTANCE. That may not seem like much but I went from being a very popular kid in high school to not even being able to walk my dog around the neighborhood, for fear that I would have to engage in conversation with someone.

I understand the hopelessness. I'm not saying ENJOY this feeling of being "high" or "disconnected". That would be insane of me. I did say and am saying again, DON'T FEAR IT! There is hope! Instead of focusing on the feelings of disconnectedness, or trying to figure out when it will pass, live in the moment. You're gonna have to push yourself to do small tasks and make tiny steps...ONE DAY AT A TIME! We all know that what we give our attention to the most, is exactly what we draw to us! You CAN and WILL make it through this. Let's not be one another's enemy. This forum is designed to help and not put down. No one has had a clear or easy road or recovery.

Just because I'm better now, doesn't mean it's easy to come back on this site and offer my input while absorbing such negative feedback. I've read many posts of people who have recovered say that they only came back once to state their recovery but never plan to come back OR look back. I want to give back to this community simply this: what I know has worked for me, what I've learned through all of this, and to let you guys know that there is hope.

God bless!

P.S by the way I'm 19 years old


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dossociationis only a healthy natural redaction when there is current present imminent Danger. I'm no longer in danger and it's not that healthy normal responce anymore


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

Justin Bivins said:


> None taken. There are some of you on this blog that obviously have just "given up" completely and I completely understand. A few months ago, I was right where some of you are. But my mom refused to let me sit around hopeless in my room. I WANTED my life back but just didn't know where to start. After going from medical facilities to get brain scans, talking to therapists, etc., I had to go back to the very first day I felt the DP/DR. Everything I felt then...not recognizing myself in the mirror, everyone and everything around me seeming unreal, feeling like I was watching my life play out in a movie...went away after I came down off my high. But several months later they gradually came back noticeably. This time, with no weed, alcohol, or trauma. And worse of all, they were accompanied with anxiety and fear!
> 
> Once we realized that this state I was in was basically induced by my sub-conscious mind protecting me through the "fight-or-flight" response, I realized I could train my sub-conscious to "know" that myself, my circumstances, my environment, all my fears, WERE SAFE! It was not easy to do. It has been very time consuming. And it didn't happen overnight. But IT HAS WORKED!! I am now able to not only ride in a car, but drive again...LONG DISTANCE. That may not seem like much but I went from being a very popular kid in high school to not even being able to walk my dog around the neighborhood, for fear that I would have to engage in conversation with someone.
> 
> ...


are you cured now? how long have u been cured and how long did u have dp for?


----------



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

perdurabo said:


> are you cured now? how long have u been cured and how long did u have dp for?


Sorry if I led you to believe that I am "cured". I said I am "better" and have definitely come a long way from where I was earlier this year! I've been experiencing derealization since April of last year and it wasn't until about February of this year when the depersonalization started to creep in. I spent months after that trying to find a "cure", reading every site imaginable about Dp/Dr, watching youtube videos etc. So it wasn't until earlier this summer that I started recovering and integrating myself back into reality and with me not being in school this semester (I didn't register for classes bc it's extremely hard to focus) I am making every attempt to get to where I need to be. And like people have said many times, it doesn't happen overnight but I do feel that I am headed in the right direction but I'm gonna have to practice patience. I just felt the need to tell you guys what has helped me so far because some people recover and don't even come back on this site and tell their testimony and some don't even give advice or suggestions along the way of their recovery! I wish the best for all of you and I only ask one thing... DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Dossociationis only a healthy natural redaction when there is current present imminent Danger. I'm no longer in danger and it's not that healthy normal responce anymore


Same with me. But once I found out what the underlying stress was that's keeping these Dp/Dr feelings here, it starts to diminish. And also, ignoring it doesn't always work because sometimes you have to counteract the thoughts, feelings etc. with some self-talk and positive affirmations and let your subconscious know that you are safe and secure within your body and safe here on planet earth. Once these feelings are gone they are REALLY GONE without any long-term effects. I'm also not a doctor or psychologist.. that's just word of mouth.

There must be something still in your life that is causing you stress. It took me some time to figure out what it was for me so you might have to dig deep and find out what it is. But come up with some affirmations and repeat them to yourself throughout the day. It takes some of the stress away!


----------

